# Battery for Husky 12v 3AH



## sparky1562 (Jan 17, 2009)

Where can I buy a new battery to match this one, size and configuration? I have seen other manufactures with 3AH, but not this size and config. 
<a href="http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv73/sparky1562/?action=view&current=Picture046.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 17, 2009)

sparky1562 said:


> Where can I buy a new battery to match this one, size and configuration? I have seen other manufactures with 3AH, but not this size and confighttp://


 

Hi Sparky,

If I recall correctly, it was determined in mid 2008 from another CPF member that also needed this battery, it's no longer available. I believe some Vector brand spotlights also used this battery too. Since some of the spotlights that used it were so inexpensive to purchase, if the bulb or battery went bad, they'd toss them and purchase a brand new spotlight. Sorry but I hope this helps some.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen similar lead acid batts at Frys...12v 4A (approx) IIRC. Although I don't think the terminals are in that exact location.


----------



## sparky1562 (Jan 18, 2009)

Based on the fact I couldn't find it anywhere, I would have to agree. If I could get it for $ 15 or so it would be worth it. It is a good spot light, but I am sure it was only $ 30 or so new. I hate to toss something that is not totally worth less. I guess I can get a different configuration and make it work! 

Thanks.


----------



## tebore (Jan 18, 2009)

Well if the wires are long enough I don't see a reason why a WP3-12 SLA won't fit. It looks like a similar size.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky1562 said:


> I hate to toss something that is not totally worth less. I guess I can get a different configuration and make it work!
> 
> Thanks.


 

That was my thought as well. There is no reason you can't get it working with a different battery, but you simply may not be able to have the battery inside it. Hope your project works out for you.


----------



## sparky1562 (Jan 18, 2009)

The max battery size that will fit is 1 7/8 x 2 7/8 x 4.


----------



## inthedark! (Mar 26, 2009)

I had one of these go bad as well. I'm not sure it's worth reviving, since I'm not sure I use it often enough to keep a lead-acid battery in working condition.

Anyway, I agree, for $15 or so it might be worth reviving. Hate to be tossing what is otherwise a nice, solid light.

Let me know if you find something that works for this! Also, I saw your other posts about the charger. I still have my charger (and car charger) for this light. Doesn't do any good with a bad battery.... 

Also, I saw this one: 
http://www.apexbattery.com/sel-battery-sealed-lead-acid-batteries-sel-batteries.html

Looks like it would work , but too expensive!


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 28, 2009)

Why not change chemistry? Have you considered a LiPo pack? Those are small and should be able to fit in there, and provide more than enough current to power whatever stock bulb it has.

Just a tought

AlexGT


----------



## Turbo Guy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a d Husky Spot purchased 9-18-04 at HomeDepot that had a 6V3AH Sealed Pb in it that would no longer hold a charge. I replaced the battery with a 2 cell 2300 mAh (2.3 AH) LiFePO4 cell size 26650. 
Kind of strange as light and charger both listed as 12V but then not the first product I have seen mislabeled.

FYI Two LiFePO4 cells are nonimal 6.6V (3.3 ea.) charge to 3.6,and will deliver 60 amps. no sweet while holding 2.7 volts per cell. Discharge curve is a flat line. 

Mine has not been charged in a couple of weeks and has been used only a few times.

Current readings

Off 6.57V
Low which is 2.25amps. 6.36V
Med. which is 4.5amps. 6.17V
Hi. which is 6amps. 6.02V (approx. 36 watts and 20 minutes on time)

Charging is fairly fast with my setup,I use a hobby charger of which I have many. Just placed on Hyperion 720i at 6A charge rate. 14 minutes / 978 mAh replaced.


----------



## boneman (Jun 6, 2009)

inthedark! said:


> I had one of these go bad as well. I'm not sure it's worth reviving, since I'm not sure I use it often enough to keep a lead-acid battery in working condition.
> 
> Anyway, I agree, for $15 or so it might be worth reviving. Hate to be tossing what is otherwise a nice, solid light.
> 
> ...


 


Hi... I noticed you have the two "battery chargers" (house & car) for a Husky spot light (with 12v 3ah re-chargable battery inside) that you may not need anymore... Would you be interested in selling them?

Michael


----------



## keithf (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I just joined - great site - came across it googling for a replacement battery for my Husky. 

Think I might have found a winner here for $13 - http://www.batteryspec.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?action=link&product=216.

I just ordered one - shall let you know how it works.

Hope this helps! Keith.


----------

